

Ask HN: Which tech conference would you attend? - gengstrand

If there was only one conference that you would attend this year, then what would that be? Would it be Structure? Spark Summit? OSCON? Cassandra Summit? Java One? Lean Start Up? Fail Con?
======
plant42
The Summit in Dublin. 4-6 November
[http://summitdublin.com/](http://summitdublin.com/)

Was a great event last year, Elon Musk attended as well as a whole host of
great speakers.

Food Summit & Night Summit were also part of the programme and a lot of fun.

Highly recommended.

~~~
vsergiu
I was in Dublin for the last summit and I have to say that it was a great
experience. Highly recommend it. Also node conf europe is interesting
[http://nodeconfeu.com/#welcome](http://nodeconfeu.com/#welcome)

------
adrianhoward
Øredev was one of my stand out conferences from last year
[http://oredev.org/](http://oredev.org/)

Really varied mix of content. Great venue. Had a fantastic time.

------
hashtag
Google IO

